# Ipad bloqué ?



## bertol65 (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, suite a l'installation de Sky map mon ipad s'est bloqué. Ne pouvant plus rien faire j'ai reussi a l'éteindre en appuyant en meme temps sur la touche Home et la touche d'alimentation. Mais maintenant je me retrouve avec un affichage bizarre, les icones super espacées et disparition du dock. Je n'ai plus donc accés a Safari, Mail, 1 password qui étaient dans ce dock. Comment faire pour revenir a la normale ? j'avais fait une sauvegarde de l'ipad sur itunes et cliquant droit dessus et choisissant Sauvegarde. Comment faire maintenant pour restaurer cette sauvegarde ? j'ai peur de faire une mauvaise manip.


----------

